# Severe Windy Cramps - Help!



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

It's 2am and I've been in agony since about 10pm last night.  The trapped wind extends almost all the way up to my Boobs and you can barely tell where my belly ends and they begin.  I've been pumped up like a balloon that's about to burst and I just can't shift it.  The pain is excruciating and I'm literally doubled over.  I've read this is a normal reaction to the Progesterone, but no-one seems to have a cure or a way to relieve the symptoms.  Arrgghhh, at this rate I'll have no choice about whether I'm driving to work tomorrow.


If anyone has any advice at all, I'm pretty much willing to try anything at this point in time.


Julie


----------



## csgd1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Julie,

I have had the exact same thing! It's so painful I know- got to the point that I couldn't find a skirt to fit me on Sun I was so bloated.

I had EC on Mon 7th and then had that trapped wind feeling for several days after and continued after ET- Rennie tablets/warm ribena/lying on left side in fetal position all help a bit. Mine was worse in the morning for some reason but but so sore I could hardly breathe!

On plus side, it does seem to be away now- took 6 days tho.

Oh, I'd also try to eat protein and cut out the carbs.

When is your OTD?

Claire xxx


----------



## Denise Baldock (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello ladies,
Sue I should have gone on my computer I was up all night with the same problem. Its horrendous, so I send out love to anyone suffering in the same way x 
Things that I have find that ease the symptoms  a bit so far:
hot water bottle
fennel and chamomile tea
charcoal tablets from health food store
wind-eeze
yoga child position - kneeling on floor with body bent over and head on floor
back massage.
warm baths


i spoke to my fertility nurse yesterday, as I couldn't believe it is normal side-effects of Cyclogest but she tells me it is. She said my only option was to reduce to once a day but then if IVF doesn't work I would have the worry that it was because of the reduced dose. So I'm sticking with two. 
Today I'm trying acupunture and tomorrow reflexology so I let you know if it helps,
with love
Denise xxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I have the same - probably not as bad...but I just thought I'd reply as my clinic has said absolutely no hot water bottles, baths, massage or any exercise but walking...so I would be weary of doing these things to soothe your symptoms. Maybe you should check with your hospital.

Good luck and I hope you all feel better soon - the progesterone is  



xx


----------



## Denise Baldock (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a long chat with my fertility nurse and she said hot water bottles are fine, so I guess the clinics have all got different ideas what is best, which doesn't help us much does it!   The massage part is just me rubbing my back, as I know its not safe to have a massage in first 3 months and I have warm baths rather than hot. 


Acupuncture yesterday was great, had a much better night. Symptoms much less severe and less frequent, I feel half human today! Long may it continue and good luck to anyone else in managing this part of the treatment,
with love
d x


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Try some peppermint oil (2 or 3 drops) in a mug of hot water! It does wonders!


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks all for you advice.


I had to stay away for a couple of nights with work and thankfully I haven't had a repeat of the incident.  I did find some peppermint tea and that seems to be doing the trick.


My clinic hasn't given me any dos and don't at all, just told me not to do too much exercise, or impact sport .... and that was quite literally it.  But I'm still avoiding all other suggestions such as hot baths just in case, more for my own sanity, if this doesn't want to work, I need to know that I didn't do anything that may have directly affected it.


Once again, thanks all.


Juliex


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

You should go to the library and get Zita West's Fertility Guide....it's been excellent support for me xx


----------



## Denise Baldock (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations littlemin on your BFP!


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot Denise xx


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

this is me too
i think the wind is pushing against all my organs too which is why i feel like i have done 10hours at the gym the day before, my sides are very sore.
hope this doesnt have any bad effects on my little embie which was put back yesterday
xx


----------

